# How old are you? (New edition!)



## Chris

Our previous age poll is a little outdated now with some users a year or two outside of the bracket they initially voted, so it's time to start fresh.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm 14! 15 in april


----------



## Peter

turned 19 since i voted on the original thread!


----------



## Heyden

13, I turn 14 on the 1st of October though


----------



## Cam1

Im 15, but I will be 16 soon, so I voted 16-18


----------



## Azza

I'm 14 now!


----------



## Rasha

I'm the only one who voted 25 - 34 so far. should I feel proud or ashamed?


----------



## Knopekin

I'm in the 25-34 bracket too, but I'm 'only' 25.


----------



## AS176

I'm 16 in 4 days so I'll just vote then lol


----------



## Soigne

i turned 17 yesterday!!


----------



## Esphas

fifteen currently, sixteen in five days


----------



## Jake

I'm 72 and would have appreciated the older ages be extended past "55+"


----------



## Jacob

15 turning sixteen


----------



## mogyay

22 so i can finally be in my actual age bracket woo

edit: yay i'm first in my bracket, or wait, maybe i should be sad about that i'm not sure..


----------



## Celestefey

I'm 17, but going to be 18 next year. I'm not ready to be legally be considered an adult anytime soon.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

still no under 13? really


----------



## tumut

I'm 16.


----------



## aericell

turned 17 a few months ago woop


----------



## Chris

emisenpai12 said:


> still no under 13? really



It's not really a good idea for anyone to advertise that they're that young. Gotta be safe!


----------



## Aesthetic

Jake. said:


> I'm 72 and would have appreciated the older ages be extended past "50+"



i thought you were 78??? i thought you were George Takei, born April 20, 1937


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Tina said:


> It's not really a good idea for anyone to advertise that they're that young. Gotta be safe!



Oh yeah...I forgot about COPPA.


----------



## Jacob

Aesthetic said:


> i thought you were 78??? i thought you were George Takei, born April 20, 1937




Be careful, Aesthetic can tap into ur accounts to find your old instagrams then send old pics of you via PM.


----------



## Flop

I'm 19 years old


----------



## Raffy

I'm 13 turning 14 in December c:


----------



## kayleee

21


----------



## Tianna

I'm currently sixteen years old.


----------



## Lily.

I'm currently 14 turning 15 in December! ^^


----------



## graceroxx

I'm 14, turning 15 in January


----------



## Meg-Mog

I signed up late so i'm still the same age as i voted the first time


----------



## Kristen

I turn 18 in exactly 3 weeks from today :S


----------



## kawaii_princess

As I said on the old one, I'm 24 c:


----------



## Ichigo.

I'm 21 but I'm turning 22 in November, which is fairly soon, so I'll skip the poll for now


----------



## Taj

Sliding in at 16, and I'm really hoping the person who put 55+ is joking


----------



## Saylor

I turned 17 earlier this year.


----------



## piichinu

who voted 55-- oh


----------



## jiny

xx


----------



## Hatori

Turned 20 a little over a month ago


----------



## riummi

turned 16 a few months ago


----------



## Vizionari

I'm 15, misclicked on the last poll


----------



## paintedwings

Turned 15 last month ^^


----------



## Javocado

I'm going to be 20 in a few weeks!


----------



## Kerrilea

I'm 27, although most people don't believe it.
It's a compliment, but a bit annoying sometimes


----------



## Jake

Aesthetic said:


> i thought you were 78??? i thought you were George Takei, born April 20, 1937



umm I'm p sure I know how old I am ???


----------



## Rasha

Kerrilea said:


> I'm 27, although most people don't believe it.
> It's a compliment, but a bit annoying sometimes



yaay team late twenties~


----------



## rubyy

i'll be turning 61 in december


----------



## Reese

21; 22 in November!


----------



## derezzed

I'm 16, and I just turned 16 recently too; my birthday was last month, August.
Judging by the poll in the old thread and this thread so far, 16 - 18 seems to be the most popular age group here, which I'm not really surprised about.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I think I was either 17 or 18 when I voted in the first poll, now I'm 20. 
I'll be 21 in a few months, though


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm 21.


----------



## Titi

I'll be 23 next month.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I'm 15. I'm only going to be in the 13-15 age group until February.


----------



## Rasha

silly kids voting 55+


----------



## Peanutcrossing

14 can't really see anybody over the age of 55 on this, though.
Not being ageist though it's great if you are


----------



## Acruoxil

I'm 17, I turn 18 this January


----------



## Fantasyrick

Raffy said:


> I'm 13 turning 14 in December c:



I thought you were atleast 15 xD
Also I'm 13 turning 14 on February 27^


----------



## 3skulls

I just turned 22 last weekend.


----------



## mintellect

And here you still haven't added a 12 or under option,


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I turned 21 in July.


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> And here you still haven't added a 12 or under option,



That's also what I said


----------



## Midoriya

I was 16 when I joined the forum (and posted so in the original age thread), and now I'm 18... I'm still in the same age group though on the poll and will be till May of next year... XD


----------



## Chaotix

Bahamut said:


> I'm the only one who voted 25 - 34 so far. should I feel proud or ashamed?



There's nothing to be ashamed of and I too voted under the 25-34 age range and after all age is nothing but a number.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm 21!
I feel old compared to most of you. Xp


----------



## pippy1994

I'm 21 :3


----------



## Megan.

I'm 22.


----------



## RiceBunny

*shivers* I'm now in the 25-34 range... I feel old.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Interesting revelations haha


----------



## Nightmares

How come it starts at 13? I know quite a few younger people


----------



## Pearls

i'm 14


----------



## Alienfish

23, 24 in december


----------



## cinny

18


----------



## FelicityShadow

I'm 20 and will turn 21 in April. I'm surprised with some of the ages people posted. I thought you guys were much older!


----------



## peniny

i just turned nineteen! it may not seem like i'm that old buttt i can feel my hair starting to gray and the wrinkles forming... :c

okay, maybe not literally, but it does feel like i was just 16 a day ago. it's amazing how fast time goes as you age! and to think i always said i wanted to grow up. >_<


----------



## radical6

Still in the 13-15 bracket..boo.


----------



## Acruoxil

peniny said:


> okay, maybe not literally, but it does feel like i was just 16 a day ago. it's amazing how fast time goes as you age! and to think i always said i wanted to grow up. >_<



Ah tell me about it; I'm almost 18 and time literally breezed through, I'm already out of high school ready to go  in a uni :/ so much for wanting to get older xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> And here you still haven't added a 12 or under option,





cookiecrisps said:


> That's also what I said



I'm just gonna quote what Tina said in response to another user with a similar query. 



Tina said:


> It's not really a good idea for anyone to advertise that they're that young. Gotta be safe!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

14 ftw


----------



## Damniel

(Rolf)
You wait little girl
On an empty stage
For fate to turn the light on

Your life little girl
Is an empty page
That men will want to write on

(Liesl)
To write on

(Rolf)
You are 16 going on 17
Baby it's time to think
Better beware
Be canny and careful
Baby you're on the brink

You are 16 going on 17
Fellows will fall in line
Eager young lads
And rou?s and cads
Will offer you food and wine

Totally unprepared are you
To face a world of men
Timid and shy and scared are you
Of things beyond your Kin

You need someone
Older and wiser
Telling you what to do
I am 17 going on 18
I'll take care of you

(Liesl)
I am 16 going on 17
I know that I'm naive
Fellows I meet may tell me I'm sweet
And willingly I believe

I am 16 going on 17 innocent as a rose
Bachelor dandies
Drinkers of brandies
What do I know of those?

Totally unprepared am I
To face a world of men
Timid and shy and scared am I
Of things beyond my Kin

I need someone
Older and wiser
Telling me what to do
You are 17 going on 18
I'll depend on you


----------



## AS176

16 today!


----------



## Heyden

AS176 said:


> 16 today!



Birthday twin! haha


----------



## AS176

Haydenn said:


> Birthday twin! haha



Yaay


----------



## trela_karo

26, quite in minority here I see - jesus time does fly.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I'm 20. I just wanna be old enough to buy alcohol already


----------



## twisty

I've turned 20 since I first voted, all the way back when I was 18. @____@ (i feel old now...)


----------



## Locket

Aaaand I still can't vote.

I'll just lurk and wait until 2017


----------



## Aestivate

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I'm 20. I just wanna be old enough to buy alcohol already



drinking age of 18 ftw


----------



## doveling

14!
not looking forward to growing up


----------



## ZekkoXCX

peche said:


> 14!
> not looking forward to growing up



Same!


----------



## Brad

I'm 18. I'm an adult.

And everything is fine.


----------



## SweetSymphony

Only 14... Lel


----------



## milkyi

Almost 14.. 16 more days!


----------



## LilyACNL

13 woot woot, I'm pretty sure i put the wrong date on my profile but oh wellz


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm thirteen, fourteen on November 5th. 

I may grow old, but I'll never grow up. Being an adult sucks.


----------



## Mink

I'm 15 but I really don't want to enter the next age bracket, please let me stay this age forever ;-; *Doesn't want to handle responsibility and bills*


----------



## Lux

I'm turning 21 soon... *gasp*

I don't want to grow up, it's all moving too fast!


----------



## typhoonmoore

I was born a little over 16 years agooo!


----------



## Zandy

I turned 20 a couple of months ago .


----------



## Toadette

Turning 24 in February. -_-


----------



## meo

23 since July.  Gettin' old...


----------



## pafupafu

sometimes I forget that I'm an adult :-(


----------



## Crash

21, and envying everyone younger than me. D:
I'd never wish to be back in high school, but adulthood generally sucks.​


----------



## RainCrossing

I'm none ;-;. Well I'm really twelve but I voted thirteen despite my thirteenth birthday is 11 1/2 months away.


----------



## Bowie

Turned 15 in September. I wish I could say it made an impact on more than just my accessibility to porn, if even that.


----------



## UnorthoNeck

18, Single, and ready to mingle


----------



## NicPlays

12, I'm not on here lol. I'm 13 in April so I voted that


----------



## alicerulez

just turned 13 this year, im surprised that ages 13-15 is in second place for highest voted


----------



## Sansa

25-34 bracket.

Just barely 28, I feel embarrassed, but I love Animal Crossing!


----------



## frio hur

31

32 coming in a few short months though :/


----------



## Grumble

I turn 27 on Oct 26th. Don't feel embarrassed. We get to demand that the majority of this forum respect their elders. Right?

Respect me. For no other reason other than I am older than you.

It makes perfect sense, right?


----------



## visibleghost

I'm 15.


----------



## tsantsa

I'm 12 :3


----------



## HopeForHyrule

25 - 34 age bracket...and I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Drinkin age in MURICA


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Turned 18 last March.


----------



## eleanorshock

sweet 16 ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

26 going on 27 this December : ) Nice to see some people in my age group^^


----------



## Xerolin

11..


----------



## AccfSally

Doesn't seem like it, but I'm 26 years old.


----------



## Kinoko

Turned 19 in July


----------



## Javocado

Just turned 20 a few days ago!


----------



## Sleepi

turned 18 in July


----------



## kayleee

Omg so many children on this forum let me adopt you all


----------



## ams

I'm 24 

But on the inside I think I stopped aging at about 11.


----------



## Toadette

So many different ages on here! So cool


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Tina said:


> It's not really a good idea for anyone to advertise that they're that young. Gotta be safe!



Isn't it just as unsafe as advertising being any underage age though?


----------



## Vida

ams said:


> I'm 24
> 
> But on the inside I think I stopped aging at about 11.



Haha, I'm exactly the same except that I'm 22.


----------



## Cirice

I'll be 17 soon.


----------



## Inka

25, but sometimes feel like I'm 60 :/


----------



## pearly19

22


----------



## nintendofan85

I'm 15.


----------



## milkyi

I'm 14 now.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i'm 25


----------



## Kaitrock

17 until next week!


----------



## 0ni

22 checking in.


----------



## TheEmy

25 over here. I feel outnumbered.


----------



## Mayuu

I'm nearly 25 :/


----------



## tsantsa

12 Years
5 Months
And 24 Days Old ;3


----------



## oath2order

22 and I'm set for the next two years on this poll yay


----------



## Esphas

16 since 24 days ago


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

22, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cailey

19, 20 in april ^^


----------



## epona

20


----------



## Lektic

Turning 21 next week woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AkiBear

17 almost 18.


----------



## LadyLarp

Wow haha I feel old, I'll be 28 next month ^__^


----------



## tae

21, almost 22.
i'm actually quite shocked that it's mostly younger people on here, for some reason i figured the ages were set more towards 17+


----------



## UmaNation

12 in a week!

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and a day

- - - Post Merge - - -

....or two


----------



## Stalfos

I tend to forget. :/


----------



## Charcolor

i'm 14 and apparently a lot of people are around my age. wow


----------



## Mairmalade

Ah the golden race of 22-24


----------



## radioloves

Yaaay youngsters xD


----------



## Wrathie83

31 but 32 next week *gulp*


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Oh... oh jeez.... I feel old now. I didn't realize you were all teenagers....


----------



## Shawna

I am 17.  I turn 18 in June.


----------



## KiloPatches

Yeah, also feeling quite old, 
Age 25, represent! 
But NOT ashamed of my love for ACNL or this community <3 
I do feel restricted in my vocabulary usage (I don't mean swearing) but as in age-appropriate vocabulary and generally feeling restricted about topics I am interested in, such as politics (moreso in jest.... of how the Canadian PM has been named the "sexiest polititian in the world"...... Its Trudeau.....". Really, teenagers, who clearly take up the majority of this forum, don't really care about politics, other than me positing pics of him riding a moose (photoshopped), him topless, and his Harry Potter pic on the Hogwarts Express..... And of course the video of him Bhangra Dancing..... But then again, he is like 42.... and I don't know how many of you wwatch Game of Thrones and would get the "To Old" meme either..... *sigh*
So no.... age is not just a number.... 
And living on a boarder city..... Drinking age here is 19.... Drinking age across the river in the US is 21..... so all the Americans come over to my city to party it up, legally, where we have a casino and no shortage of clubs, bars, pubs and the highest number of strip clubs per capits - higher than Vegas (from what I hear) and our laws are more "lax" in terms of what legally aged men/women can do with the dancers than the US. 
I often can't speak about university life or topics of post-secondary nature because its irrelevent or falls on deaf ears. TBT is not the place. 
I cannot rant about my reality - the very things many of you fear when you reach adulthood - bill payments, being behind in rent, health issues, work stress, long term relationship (and when I say "long term", I mean relationships such as mine, common-law, 8 years, etc...) issues, friends/family getting married and having children, among other things that could potentially be considered "triggers" for some, which to me really just raises awareness on some very real issues that a majority of us will face or have already faced. 
I feel restricted in speaking about certain video games I play on other consoles..... containing content that is mature. Now knowing that the ESRB is completely disregarded for some, if this poll is true, many of you play the same Rated M games that I do. 
No doubt many of the TBTers in this age braket may feel the same.


----------



## Chanyeol

I am seventeen years old 
Quite funny to see that there are people above 55!
Animal Crossing is nice for everyone


----------



## ChocoMagii

Twenty-Two =)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Old enough to party.


----------



## uwuzumakii

13. Don't judge.


----------



## Halebop

Its awesome seeing how one game can appeal to so many different age groups! I plan to keep playing animal crossing for a long time if they continue to make new games!


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm 26 and don't care. I was like 13 when I started with AC.


----------



## Viena

Wowee I didn't realize there were so many youngies xD


----------



## Lauren

I moved up a bracket yay, soon nearly two brackets to the 22 yeeee


----------



## Panduhh

I'm in the 5th bracket at....25 *shudders* I feel old.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Can't remember if I posted, 26 going on 27; tbh I don't feel that old yet,  have always felt like a 16 year old trapped in this body so overall I still just like to feel like a teen : ) Plus I still do and say stuff as if I were still 16-18 lol. Anyways at least there are some 25+ year olds here and regardless I have so many varied friends with different ages here it's not even a bother^^


----------



## toddishott

Whooooo I'm 23 gonna be 24 in March


----------



## Feloreena

I turned 23 a few months ago.


----------



## ceanes

I'll be 21 in April. Then I'll I have to go up a bracket after that.  I feel like I'm getting old...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Twenty two...twenty three in January.  O_O  I'm getting old, aren't I?


----------



## Sugilite

16


----------



## Minerva

I'm 19; wow there's a lot of younger teens here.


----------



## Kaioin

22.


----------



## CM Mark

35 now, 36 next month


----------



## Classygirl

This is interesting, I joined in summer of 2014, am about to hit my second bday since then looks like my age bracket had gone way down, didn't realize there were so much less 25 and ups then there were.


----------



## Cariicarky

I turned 13 in August.


----------



## jim

i'll be 20 next year and i've been playing animal crossing for a majority of my time breathing. nice!


----------



## abc123wee

XIV
or 14..
or at least I think that's the roman numerals for 14


----------



## ToxiFoxy

-when you are not old enough to even enter the poll but will be soon- ;v;


----------



## Atsila

23, turning 24 next year


----------



## Sap88

I'm 13, 14 next year! ^^


----------



## PastelPrincess

23 *cries*


----------



## LegallyBlondie

24 years young


----------



## Nizzy

im 24 i can feel my youthful soul dying


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Wait what? No 11 year old option, I must be like the youngest here!


----------



## Llust

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Wait what? No 11 year old option, I must be like the youngest here!



thats not true. i know plenty of other eleven year olds here and even some ten year olds


----------



## jiny

xoxox


----------



## Mayor Jessie

They need to put in a younger option.


----------



## jiny

Mayor Jessie said:


> They need to put in a younger option.



we told them but they said it's not safe for us to be putting our ages out like that ://


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

mimihime said:


> thats not true. i know plenty of other eleven year olds here and even some ten year olds



Good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> we told them but they said it's not safe for us to be putting our ages out like that ://



That seems unfair idk


----------



## jiny

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Good!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That seems unfair idk



Not really, they just want us to stay safe.


----------



## Delphine

I'm 19


----------



## Llust

DivaBlueGirl said:


> That seems unfair idk


im assuming you'll completely understand why there's no option for your age and younger when you get older. its for the safety of kids


----------



## LoveViolet

I turned 26 last month.


----------



## Zoeyrawr

I'm 15, turning 16 soon! :3


----------



## firebends

16 years. Will turn 17 on June 17th!


----------



## Hippie

15 ❤


----------



## Ichigo.

I turned 22 yesterday, so I finally put in my vote


----------



## demoness

I'm 22 as of a couple months ago AKA april


----------



## emmareid

20! c: 
it's so cool to be able to put an age to the user, i've noticed some of the most involved players seem really young!


----------



## mother

i'm 20!! i'm getting oooold haha


----------



## mogyay

it's my birthday tomorrow, just a heads up for the mods to hold a house restock in my honour!


----------



## ChocoMagii

Twenty Two.


----------



## Oldcatlady

17 in four months and about a week


----------



## piske

There are more people than I expected in my age bracket! YAY! :>


----------



## MrMurabito

if I were my villager I would be around 26 years old.


----------



## Alyssa

18


----------



## stained_cheri

I'm 21...gosh, why do I feel so old?


----------



## Psydye

27


----------



## Munna

Guess (if you have interacted with me)


----------



## LadyDove

I'm 22 ^_^


----------



## Mango

7 years young


----------



## Ness-Star

I'm worried about the 55+ people..


----------



## starlessmoon

It's been 20 years since I came out of a vayay.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

16


----------



## vexnir

Turning 20 in 2 months. Anyone remember the times when dinosaurs walked around? Good ol days.


----------



## SoftFairie

16 almost 17


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

I'm 16.


----------



## Luxsama

16


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

22...23 in 10 days.  0_0


----------



## ACNLover10

I'm 11, turning 12 next month. ^.^


----------



## creamyy

17


----------



## abbydoll

I just turned 18 in November! c:


----------



## tui

17!


----------



## Naekoya

24 >~<


----------



## gh0st

24 ;-;


----------



## matt

18


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Guys, my 23rd birthday is coming up and I'm starting to panic.


----------



## skout

in a few days i'll be *taylor swift voice* 22


----------



## dimark393

Tina said:


> Our previous age poll is a little outdated now with some users a year or two outside of the bracket they initially voted, so it's time to start fresh.



Hi all, I'm 23, i'm a newbie, nice to meet you all!!!!!


----------



## Feyre

im 18, and i feel so old already


----------



## meowlerrz

18!


----------



## Tonya830

I'm 27.... *sigh*


----------



## stardustjulian

I'm 13, I turn 14 next year on the last day of September.


----------



## Araie

Never mind!


----------



## Moonfall

I actually used to be in the same class as someone on this forum, anyway I'm 12.


----------



## Grace12

I'm 13 going to be 14 in 10 days xD


----------



## ASLIN12345

Araie said:


> Well, uh.. it's New Year's Eve, so I might as well make a confession tonight, right? Anyways, I'm 11.



me too but i'll turn 12 in march


----------



## Dan the Man

I'm 13. I will be 14 near the end of March.


----------



## jiny

c: i'll be 12 in 3 months.


----------



## MintySky

I'm gonna be 16 in October. Time goes by to fast.


----------



## graceroxx

MintySky said:


> I'm gonna be 16 in October. Time goes by to fast.



At first glance, I saw 16 and thought you were a lot older than me, but then I realized you're only three months older, and many kids in my grade will be turning 16 in October too. Scary.

As for the poll, my 15th birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Frozenbanana00

20 and soon to be 21 next month >.<


----------



## Aurynn

Oh damn, I'm gonna feel old ;o I am 22


----------



## Bassy

Aurynn said:


> Oh damn, I'm gonna feel old ;o I am 22



It's worse when you're twice the age of the majority of this forum, lmao. I'm 28.


----------



## Aurynn

Bassy said:


> It's worse when you're twice the age of the majority of this forum, lmao. I'm 28.



Haha auch damn. Poor you. Feel the pain...


----------



## Kapriznyy

Bassy said:


> It's worse when you're twice the age of the majority of this forum, lmao. I'm 28.



It feels so weird sometimes, right? I keep forgetting we're probably not the target demographic, haha.


----------



## Emizel

I'm 16, 17 in august. ~


----------



## helloxcutiee

20 currently. Will be 21 in August.


----------



## Blu Rose

i'm an 80-year-old man looking for some fun
14 here


----------



## Llust

//edit; nevermind


----------



## BaileyEloise

I turn 21 in less than a month~


----------



## Amilee

i am 23... i feel so old sometimes xD


----------



## Elov

Currently 18, but will be turning 19 in February.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Y'all are so old geez
well compared to me xD
I'm currently 12 :') I put 13-15 on the poll because.. isn't it obvious why? 
dont be judgin m8


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Y'all are so old geez
> well compared to me xD
> I'm currently 12 :') I put 13-15 on the poll because.. isn't it obvious why?
> dont be judgin m8



same XD


----------



## Kapriznyy

I just looked at the results and wow, you guys are a bunch of babies! Haha. Makes me feel much older than I am, being on a forum where so many of those in the poll are roughly half my age.


----------



## Anine

I feel so old, damn. Am 23 though, turning 24 in 2 months :3


----------



## Nasubi

Turned 20 last December 
I wish my birthday was earlier within the year tho.


----------



## N a t

I'll be 18 until May, but my 50 year old mother plays Animal Crossing. She loves it in fact. I often use this forum to find her villagers and items and such since she doesn't always have time to do these things herself.


----------



## Miii

I'm le 22 :3


----------



## pickle inkii.

A lot.


----------



## vidyagemes

I'm so relieved I'm not some weird pretending I'm a kid. x) I'm 19 and was scared I'm one of the oldest on here. 
Tbh Animal Crossing is such a great distraction from college.


----------



## mocha.

such a relief not to be one of the oldest here lol
i'm glad there are plenty of people around my age group!
i'm 20, turning 21 in may!! c:


----------



## Starfireten

I am 17 years old c:


----------



## hzl

turned 22 at the end of December


----------



## Aizu

Started posting on here at 14, but I'm 16 now :3


----------



## Goth

I've been 14


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Turned 22~


----------



## in-a-pickle

I joined at 16...and now I'm gonna be 18 ((((

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> I joined at 16...and now I'm gonna be 18 ((((



lol take it back, apparently i joined at 15. Time flies.


----------



## pipty

I kinda.... Feel so old here ahah


----------



## behonourable

I'm 28 shut up don't judge me I see you other old people


----------



## Finnian

I'm 22.
HOW DID I GET SO OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait like half the people on this page are 22.
WE'RE OLD!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Arpol

I'm 20, 21 in April ~


----------



## Llust

Nightmares said:


> How come it starts at 13? I know quite a few younger people



something about keeping the kids safe, according to the mods


----------



## VividVero

Joined when I was 14, turning 18 this summer.


----------



## chillin

I... Wow, are there really that many young teens?


----------



## lemon-len

21, and feeling weird and old around here now >.>


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

chillin said:


> I... Wow, are there really that many young teens?



Probably many are under 13 and just want to vote as closely to their age as possible.


----------



## newleaves

13-15 三⊂( っ⌒◡| no comment on the specifics haha


----------



## olivetree123

oh hey! i moved up a bracket since i voted in the last one.
i turned 19 in december.


----------



## Discord

Although many people think i'm 17-20 due to my intellect and diction, i'm actually 13 years old. I turn 14 next week.


----------



## Balverine

Old (20)


----------



## Discord

Although many people think i'm 17-20 due to my intellect and diction, i'm actually 13 years old. I turn 14 next week.

EDIT: Oops, lag made me double post


----------



## CuteYuYu

Turned 18 this December yis


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Turned 20 back in November


----------



## teshima

turned 9 two days ago!


----------



## RoxieDean

I'm 19! Will officially have my teen years behind me on November 21st!


----------



## Foxxie

*skids into the 25-34 bracket before she turns 35 in April*


----------



## Chiisanacx

I'm 15 c: ~ turning 16 in May


----------



## Blue Cup

28 year old here, 29 in September.


----------



## Chanyeol

17, turning 18 on the 16th of April


----------



## pixemi

20! uvo


----------



## Taka

I'm currently nineteen, and I'll be twenty later this year. I don't look like I'm twenty at all though, so people generally guess I'm a lot younger if they've seen what I look like.


----------



## Deligrace

i'm 30


----------



## Dorian

Proud and horrified to announce that I just turned 50 last month. That is why I am so cool. I have had time to ruminate in my own juices and age like a fine... very old wine, lol.


----------



## ashnoona

I'm 21 ^^


----------



## gazea9r

I have reached the great age of 26. My goal is 35.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I just turned 3 guys xoxo


----------



## Spongebob

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I just turned 3 guys xoxo



Lucky I'm 2 and a half


----------



## yurimei

i'm a 16 year old girly girl trapped inside a 12 year olds body

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dorian said:


> Proud and horrified to announce that I just turned 50 last month. That is why I am so cool. I have had time to ruminate in my own juices and age like a fine... very old wine, lol.



hAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I'm 22, and I'm so glad this community has people around my age... ^_^; Really happy to see some of the ages I've been reading!!


----------



## Ookami

I'll be 18 this year 8I


----------



## gregadams

I'm 23. Old enough. Lol.


----------



## pika62221

Sheesh, reading all these comments here, 2 things. One, the overwhelming majority of people are young enough to have really grown up on Animal Crossing. And 2, I was older when the series hit America than most of the voters today (in the 25-34 group then)! That's kind of a weird feeling how young the majority of players are. You know what though, it doesn't matter, 40 is the new 20!


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Turning 22 in June this year! ~


----------



## Toadette

Just turned 24 on Feb 29


----------



## Piezahummy

Seriously ? 55+ ? Yes I'm 60 .


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm 15years old.


----------



## Nightmares

--


----------



## meowduck

I'm10 days closer to 20!!


----------



## poutysprout

Ack! I went to click the 22-24 bracket but I'm 25 and will be 26 this year. D:


----------



## ForestaNinfa

23 in August


----------



## savan1

14! But turning 15 in april!


----------



## Romaki

Soon to be 20 and not a teen anymore. Yikes.


----------



## ams

I'm 24! And about 10 on the inside so I'm in the right place.


----------



## Rabirin

I'm 17, 18 in November.


----------



## Soda Fox

25, 26 in July.


----------



## Taj

Did anybody else notice 666 voters? XD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Come on, you can have 60 poll options so the options should have been:

13
[*]14
[*]15
[*]16
[*]17
[*]18
[*]19
[*]20
[*]21
[*]22
[*]23
[*]24
[*]25
[*]26
[*]27
[*]28
[*]29
[*]30
[*]31
[*]32
[*]33
[*]34
[*]35
[*]36
[*]37
[*]38
[*]39
[*]40
[*]41
[*]42
[*]43
[*]44
[*]45
[*]46
[*]47
[*]48
[*]49
[*]50
[*]51
[*]52
[*]53
[*]54
[*]55
[*]56
[*]57
[*]58
[*]59
[*]60
[*]61
[*]62
[*]63
[*]64
[*]65
[*]66
[*]67
[*]68
[*]69
[*]70
[*]71
[*]72+


----------



## MochiMo

I'm 19! I turn 20 in May.


----------



## Birdinator

17, turning 18 in June :^)


----------



## carp

15, turning 16 in sep


----------



## Dim

19 but I don't feel like I'm not 19. I wish I was still 14. :[


----------



## Nightmares

I don't get why 13 is the oldest age on the poll

So many people I know are 11/12


----------



## Momzilla

I'll be 29 later this month. :3


----------



## Mayor Lily

im so young.. only 12


----------



## HeyImDashie

Should I feel happy or sad my age range isn't on here? Seriously, no 10-11 year olds play ACNL anymore? humph.


----------



## Kokiri

I'll be turning 26 this September.


----------



## carmenlvsx

I'm 32 years old, and I love this game like a child!!


----------



## GardenGnostic

26


----------



## Cascade

24


----------



## aisukurimu

Omg now I feel old lol I'm turning 24 soon!


----------



## Aloha

Turning 19 this summer,heh.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Turning 16 in May! I can finally get my L's


----------



## NewLeafTori

15, almost 16. Will be in 3 months!


----------



## FleuraBelle

NewLeafTori said:


> 15, almost 16. Will be in 3 months!



Literally same! 
July 3rd, baby! ;D


----------



## V-drift

I'm 21 years old. It's nice to see a lot of age diversity. ^w^


----------



## kelpy

Nightmares said:


> I don't get why 13 is the oldest age on the poll
> 
> So many people I know are 11/12



that's because 13 is the legal age minimum for many many things online.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Good to know. I'm always afraid to talk about adult stuff because I figured most would be teens.


----------



## ok.sean

ok im actually confused
at least 8 people older than my parents (who are already unusaully old compared to my age) are on this forum
I guess this goes to show that
_literally anyone_
can play animal crossing


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm 14, I was 11 when I first joined. Time really does fly.


----------



## sej

I'm 13. 
I know I'm young but I'm not a troll :')


----------



## lowfiboi

I'm 22, but I've been 22 for the past few hundred years.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I just turned 18 nearly a full month ago on March 30th. Still have no clue what I am going to do with my life. :I


----------



## Foreversacredx

I'm 19


----------



## laineybop

I'm 41, been playing AC since 2008. I've met a lot of people of all ages playing this game. I'm in a few FB groups for grownup AC gamers.


----------



## Aali

17


----------



## Mash

Do you think the 55+ was legit?  xD


----------



## Imarogue

I feel ya haha...


----------



## Hunnybuns

17


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

15! Turning 16 in August!


----------



## visibleghost

i voted 13-15 when this poll was published but now i'm  16 so rip


----------



## Alienfish

Mash said:


> Do you think the 55+ was legit?  xD



Unless that is Senti secretly lurking around probably not


----------



## Jordan Marek

I'm 18 turning 19 in August :]


----------



## chaicow

I am 15 years old. 16 in November


----------



## Hollowby

too old.


----------



## Celestefey

I'm 18 now


----------



## bubblemilktea

18. I'll be 19 in September. ;-;


----------



## Cascade

between 22- 24 c:


----------



## scoutt

13-15 i'm a smol precious baby


----------



## silicalia

Im 16, will be turning 17 on the 26th!


----------



## Seroja

Turning 27 in November but I'm 17 at heart.


----------



## v0x

14


----------



## b e e

i am 20 turning 21 on may 23 ^~^


----------



## RaineyWood

I am the old.

Compared to the majority.


----------



## Fleshy

19


----------



## etsusho

I feel/am so old.


----------



## LethalLulu

I just turned 21 c:


----------



## Chanyeol

I'm 18 since the 16th of April haha


----------



## kenna

Turning 18 soon! Honestly surprised that the 13-15 group is the biggest haha


----------



## AkaneDeath

22 ^^


----------



## Lauren

Last time i did this i was 20 i think, I'm 22 now.


----------



## Cassy loyd

I'm 35


----------



## dornessiti

I'm turning 19 in June! wheee


----------



## Ami

21


----------



## NeroEmmy

25


----------



## LoLkittyMC

I am 14 years old!

I turned 14 in April.


----------



## xryan67

20.  21 in a month.  Im gonna buy a ton of beer...


----------



## HeyImDashie

*cough cough*am I too young for this site? I'm 'none of the above' whaaat*cough cough*


----------



## petaltail

13! I'll be 14 in September.


----------



## Opal

16


----------



## chapstick

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................... I'm 11...............


----------



## KawaiiPanda

I'm 14 years old turning 15 in October!!!


----------



## Daybreak

I'm 11 but there isnt an option


----------



## Mary

I'll be sixteen next month.


----------



## A r i a n e

I'm 23 and seeing the poll votes I feel old *hides*


----------



## ZebraQueen

wow im very surprised there more people are over 55 then 45-54


----------



## Nightmares

ZebraQueen said:


> wow im very surprised there more people are over 55 then 45-54



Nearly all of the people who chose that option are kids and young adults lmao


----------



## namiieco

Daybreak said:


> I'm 11 but there isnt an option


So many people I thought were like 16 or something turn out to be 11-13


----------



## vexnir

Round 20 
Just like the Pokemon games. I was born on the day of release of Red and Green, lol.


----------



## Jou

The poll results are kind of surprising to me.. x"D
I'm 21...


----------



## KidDiamond11

13


----------



## Aleigh

turned 15 in may c:


----------



## bigger34

17, will be 18 in a few months.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Will be 18 next month.


----------



## Mars Adept

I recently turned 13.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

I don't have an age im eternal


----------



## MorningStar

25. Man, I feel old here. Does that make me a Cranky villager?


----------



## Promarged36

I'm in the age bracket of 22-24


----------



## Corrie

I am turning 22 in FIVE days!


----------



## Irelia

16


----------



## Koden

15! what a young'n


----------



## Aquari

25 lmao


----------



## Jared:3

Being 13 im still young, but I don't give a ****


----------



## Fantasyrick

Jared:3 said:


> Being 13 im still young, but I don't give a ****



Lol k anyways im 14


----------



## Daydream

18, 19 in August ~ I'm old


----------



## Zauzage

23, I feel old. XD


----------



## Midori.

I'm 22 years old.


----------



## SensaiGallade

15 turning 16 next month


----------



## Liamslash

14, gonna be turning 15 next month.


----------



## vel

15 !!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What a fun time to be alive amirite


----------



## xenoblade

i'm 13, rest in peace


----------



## guardgirl

am 19♥ not old enough to be old, but not young enough to be young. these are the real golden years, folks.



panicstatiion said:


> 15 !!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What a fun time to be alive amirite



literally yes i would give everything to not be in college rn. enjoy it for the rest of us.


----------



## Torterraxe

I'm 11....
Am I the only one here under 13?


----------



## vel

Torterraxe said:


> I'm 11....
> Am I the only one here under 13?



There are a ton of people that are under 13, you could probably find 'em.


----------



## Strawbellies

Looking through the "Get to know" sticky and then coming here is comforting.. I was a little scared I was too "old" for this site. ;;


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Jared:3 said:


> Being 13 im still young, but I don't give a ****



wow such edgy


----------



## Strawbellies

Jetix said:


> wow such edgy



Shhh :c let them live their edgy 13-year old selves while they still can..


----------



## notpunisher

14. Just turned 14 like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JX-

I'm 13, turning 14 in roughly 2 months from now.


----------



## Capella

i'm turning 14 in august !!!


----------



## Dim

There's a lotta youngsters here...

*rocks back in forth in chair*


----------



## Touko

I'm 15 right now, turning 16 soon.


----------



## Wewikk

I'm 31


----------



## SnapesLover

Almost 18 sadly.


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom

Turned sixteen in June


----------



## AmyLilu

35! Forever young at heart!!


----------



## Mink777

Somewhere in between 10-20.


----------



## Whisper

I'm 14, turning 15 in November.


----------



## lovendor

I turned 20 back in January and now I'm halfway to 21 Σ(?д｀ !
Every so often I still think I'm 18...


----------



## moonbunny

Turning 27 in one month.


----------



## drowningfairies

17. 18 in November.


----------



## N a t

19, since May 31st.


----------



## Skyzeri

I turned 19 on June 12th! Yikes.


----------



## Buttonsy

17.


----------



## FleuraBelle

16


----------



## Sanaki

19, turning 20 in November


----------



## Antonio

I'm currently the age 15 but people say i look 22.


----------



## moonford

I'm 5.


----------



## PrincessApple

I turned 17 on July 6, but people say I look 7 ;-; Can't handle another cashier asking me where my mom is when I can pay for groceries by myself


----------



## Koden

yikes i look v young for my age, and the height doesnt help the situation either


----------



## oaristos

I'm 24 since this month!


----------



## Lippysue

I am 61, yes really! I think it's great that so many people with such a wide age range have a similar interest and get on so well together. Maybe the rest of the non AC world could get a few pointers from this community.


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

I knew the 55+ would have people in it XD
If they actually are though then thumbs up holy balls that is goals


----------



## ACNLover10

I voted 13-15 even though i'm 12 now.


----------



## Yomochi

I'm 22 still trapped in my 15 year old body... 

whycan'tIlookmyage


----------



## Noah2000

16.


----------



## watercolorwish

14 turning 15 this october! i dont wanna get older omfg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm older now, 23 hurray! But still in the same age bracket.


----------



## Charlise

I'm within the age range of 0-200

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> I'm currently the age 15 but people say i look 22.



agh same. When I'm on omegle with sound only, people think I'm 40


----------



## lopey

I'm 13, but people tell me I act like I'm 30.


----------



## mermaidvivian

Forgot I was sixteen and put 13-15... And my seventeenth birthday is in December. :-((


----------



## llamasity

Thirteen but most people think I'm in college? Funny story I was in the starbucks drive thru with my mom and I was wearing my grandpa's jacket from when he was in the military and she asked if I wanted the military discount... Also people think I'm my mom's brother.  Too tall 4 me


----------



## Tracer

I'm fourteen!


----------



## Romaki

Just turned 20. Yikes!


----------



## CalamityCarrot

I'm thirty. *cough* And a half.


----------



## KnightsSorrow

32 in a few days... dang I feel old...


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

13, everyone online seems to think I'm older


----------



## Faeynia

23 in 5 days


----------



## Psydye

I just turned 28 2 days ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm 23 right now. But I wish I was born earlier.


----------



## Antonio

Well, i'm 16 now.


----------



## Trip

Im 16


----------



## hamster

16, turning 17 in december


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

I'm 24, 25 in November!


----------



## reririx

23! Turned 23 two weeks ago ^^


----------



## Shatto

24, wow starting to feel old already here


----------



## Psydye

28 now.


----------



## namiieco

im 0 year old


----------



## chaicow

I'm 15 years old


----------



## ellsieotter

24!


----------



## Classygirl

Wow I feel like the only 32 on here..how time flies I was a whole bracket lower when city folk started..now in 3 more years I will fall into the under 5% zone oh well your only as old as you feel.


----------



## lars708

I turned 16 this month so my poll answer is incorrect now


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Old  by comparison to most users on here at least. Won't give an exact number  but I'm mid to late 20's...can't believe I will be 30 in no time


----------



## Joy

21 today! I feel old lol


----------



## robbywow

Ha, I'm still young.

But youth does not last long.

Waa


----------



## ceremony

I'll be 28 in less than two weeks


----------



## dealz

I'm 25 but not for long will be 26 in just under 3 weeks.


----------



## mintellect

Would you lookit that, I'm finally old enough to put something on the poll.
I'm 13 as of today.


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy

:/ only 13 people in my age bracket......


----------



## Samansu

I'm 27, and starting to feel like an old lady! XD


----------



## Romaki

Turned 20, still in the right bracket.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

17 and a senior yeeee


----------



## NerdHouse

I'm 29. I turn 30 in March.


----------



## JellyLu

I'm 21 but look 12 ;;


----------



## SilkSpectre

29... 30 in December ugh.


----------



## Ezpiti

19, 20 in january!


----------



## tiz

im 19. turning 20 at the beginning of june!


----------



## angelkay

Turned 29 this year


----------



## Kristine015

Oh wow I'm in the 11% majority group... Why do I suddenly feel old? I'm 27


----------



## 1milk

im 13! i turned 13 this september


----------



## SweetLamb

I'm 21! I actually got ACNL with my 3DS for my 18th birthday in 2013. It feels weird that it's been that long already.


----------



## furbyq

I'm 23, almost 24. I get mistaken for 16 a lot though. ._.


----------



## Eline

When I answered this poll I was 20, but I've turned 21 last month!


----------



## Zeiro

19, turning 20 in January


----------



## hanashi

im now 16 (the age i used to pretend i was lol)


----------



## Onigiriis

Yikes! part of the minority I guess?? barely turned 23... and I don't see many 20 somethings here... (sweats)


----------



## Laov

20, I am surprised but happy to see that we are many playing at that age or older


----------



## Blythetastic

27.

Eesh, this thread makes me feel old, lol.


----------



## the mayor

I'm 25, finally starting to look it. I went to the ER for Bell's Palsy when I was 21, they asked me where my parents were. Thought I was 16.


----------



## Goby

I'm 23 I turn 24 in January


----------



## Tobiume

^^ Turning 19 quite soon!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

This thread makes me feel so young... well because I am lol. I can't even vote bc my age isn't on there (barely but still). Don't worry, I'll come back here when I hit 13.


----------



## Salananstra

Those age ranges are wonderfully impressive. Just goes to show that the Animal Crossing franchise isnt just for little kids like everyone thinks it is. I'm 23 and I proudly tell people what I'm playing!


----------



## Flare

I'm 15!


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin

23.987


----------



## iovis

I am 17 going on 18~

anyone remember that movie?


----------



## Phioxse

I'm 21


----------



## ashlif

I'm too young here.......and because of that I can't even vote what age I am in the poll! XD (V)(;,,(V)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> This thread makes me feel so young... well because I am lol. I can't even vote bc my age isn't on there (barely but still). Don't worry, I'll come back here when I hit 13.



You are just like me with the situation.(。・_・。)


----------



## Justaharpy

I'm 13


----------



## Arlo

23, feel a bit old now


----------



## Claude

Too old to be playing this game, apparently. I'm a proper grownup who drives and goes to work and pays taxes and is getting married next year.

(But I look really young?)


----------



## N a t

I can't even vote again, and that makes my previous vote kind of invalid. I was 18 when I voted and now I'm 19. Turning 20 next May :v


----------



## Balentay

I'm 24 years old!  It feels like just yesterday I was 20 years old.  And then 21....  And then 22......

Boy, time sure does fly (especially when you don't have a great grasp on it!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 24 years old!  It feels like just yesterday I was 20 years old.  And then 21....  And then 22......

Boy, time sure does fly (especially when you don't have a great grasp on it!)


----------



## Ray-ACP

Nooo, i'm in the 25-34 band XD pushes time back to 24*


----------



## deSPIRIA

i'm 14 but i'm 15 in a month


----------



## davidlblack

negative 5


nah jk i'm 13-15 age range
(i dont usually give out my exact age online so ye)


----------



## Genjis-Mercy

I turned 17 last september, and i turn 18 next year :3


----------



## SnakeEater

17 currently. 18 in June.


----------



## judycon

i'm turning 14 in august !!!


----------



## CloverCoin

I turned 26 this year, I always assumed I'd grow out of my games like pokemon and animal crossing. But I'm really starting to realize, nope! Never!!!


----------



## Camburn

funny only 15 percent of us can be involved in alcoholic mixers XD hmmm well around 30 percent total


----------



## FleuraBelle

I'm 16 :3


----------



## Fig

16!! (16 and a half)


----------



## Irelia

im 16 but shoutout to the people who are 55+ lmao


----------



## abbydoll

I turned 19 last month ◠‿◠


----------



## Reyrey

12 ;0;


----------



## Warszawa

I'm 18! Glad not to be TOO OLD.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

21


----------



## HappynessInYou

I am 13 years old and a half.


----------



## Nodokana

17


----------



## Milena

Recently turned 22.  I almost feel old.


----------



## baileyanne94

I'm 22, I'll turn 23 in February...I feel like soon I'll be out of any possible 'young & cute' range...;_;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm 16.  Seems like a weird age on here though...


----------



## ramen.jpg

I turned 15 last october


----------



## Whinterrr

I turn 19 in less than a month(January), so I voted 19 range x3


----------



## MayorNoodl

I'm 18, 19 in March!


----------



## Dolphishy

Interesting that its about 50% under 18 and 50% over. I'm going on 22 in a couple weeks myself, and so will be out of the age bracket I voted in, but I thought that the demographic might be a bit older than that. Then again, I know from Club Tortimer experience that there are an abundance of really young players out there.


----------



## intropella

Just turned 21. xD


----------



## Cynicat

Voted 16-18


----------



## Zireael

I turned 23 a few months ago and I already feel like my 20s are dwindling away.


----------



## Ares

Turning 26 in April.


----------



## mocha.

21, 22 in may. only feels like yesterday that i was 16 :c


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

20 :3 Will be 21 in May, as well.


----------



## graceroxx

I'm 16. I've moved up a bracket since I last voted.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

13, 14 in a couple weeks. I feel like such a fetus ^-^"


----------



## mocha.

SoulEaterEvans said:


> 20 :3 Will be 21 in May, as well.



what date is your birthday? c: mine's the 17th


----------



## Solanum lycopersicum

26 lol. I feel old :/


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

mocha. said:


> what date is your birthday? c: mine's the 17th



The 25th :3


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Lol you're all so old. I'm 12 so younger than the first option but I voted that anyway


----------



## SensaiGallade

I am 16, 17 in July.


----------



## Haskell

I'm 15 going on 69.


----------



## smb3master

19 in May :3


----------



## skidoot

in the cool club of 20's


----------



## AkiBear

18, 19 in late February.


----------



## Stepheroo

I turn 20 in 2 weeks exactly.

I embody my young middle school self when online though, it's the only place I can keep my inner child alive.


----------



## lotsofcrossing

22! <3


----------



## KeatAlex

25 - 34 (133) 11.32%

Wow.


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Im 16 now


----------



## AutumnWillow

I'm 18.


----------



## Astarte

22, whoop whoop! All you young whippersnappers.


----------



## Weiland

Seventeen going on 18.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

16.


----------



## mayorsam17

I'm 15


----------



## forestyne

15.  lmao


----------



## Abbaba

Guys… I'm 12 turning 13 soon though


----------



## alanz

I'm 19


----------



## Diancie

16!


----------



## Greys0n

i feel so old


----------



## Airysuit

23 ^^


----------



## Hbear

18 ; ) Fresh adult. Ready for taxes (not really send help please I just want to be 10 again)


----------



## moonford

.....woops.


----------



## Britterbee

I'm 23, these poll resultshows make me feel a bit better about being 18+ on these forums lol


----------



## Lunacha

Turning 26 next month T_T 
Time just flew by~


----------



## Julia_Miller

I feel so young I'm 11!


----------



## Takeru

I just turned 21 last month~


----------



## Elov

I'm 20. o.o


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Quite an unusual mix of answers here aha
I'm 13, but I always try to have good grammar and stuff so people don't judge me. (even on kids games)
I thought being a teen would be fun, but nope it's just stressful.


----------



## BlueeCookie

14!


----------



## JoshySO

I'm 21. It's nice to see I'm not the only adult on here, though! 

I'm seeing people say they're 11. When I was 11, I was playing Wild World LOL!


----------



## Indie

21, turning 22 in June


----------



## PotatoPowered

Dang some people are over 55


----------



## RinStarr

I turned 20 in January.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Turning 21 in October and I still look like a teen in high school


----------



## Foreversacredx

I'm 20


----------



## Nerd House

I turn 30 next month. 

*._.*


----------



## Dogeater909

Turned 19 this month


----------



## easpa

17 at the minute, turning 18 in May


----------



## Asutoro

18 right now, turning 19 in july


----------



## Barbara

This needs a re-poll!


----------



## dearjenna

I'm 26.


----------



## Weiland

Turned 18 yesterday. Now I can drink legally! 8)


----------



## B e t h a n y

186 months


----------



## made08

I turned 21 in January


----------



## idcjazmin

i'm 20! turning 21 in august


----------



## carp

lmao i'm now in the wrong age bracket with my vote omg


----------



## fenris

I'm 28!  I'll be 29 in May.  :3


----------



## ivy7

I'm 16, will be 17 at the end of august.


----------



## pirateprincess

23 - wow....I'm feeling old lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'm 23. Stay in school, kids


----------



## Alyx

I'm 22, turning 23 on June 17th! Looking forward to my birthday, there'll be ice cream cake.


----------



## Praetor

Hello! I'm 13.


----------



## seliph

can i change my vote im 22


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Sixteen, though I'm finally turning Seventeen in December ^^


----------



## OperaPhantom

I'm 21, almost 22. Been playing AC since elementary school.


----------



## Sergi

Just turned 21 two weeks ago!!!


----------



## B e t h a n y

791 months


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I turned 16 back in February, so I'm no longer 15 anymore <:


----------



## britters

I just turned 25 on March 30th.


----------



## Romaki

Turning 21 soon.


----------



## queensmistake

30 years old and I feel like I'm 50.


----------



## SensaiGallade

17 in July this year!


----------



## Nightray

22. When I joined this forum the first time I was about 13-14. Time flies D:


----------



## watercolorwish

15 but 16 in october!


----------



## Primarina

Dang, I'm old. I'll be 27 later this month. lol


----------



## Trainer Lillie

I'll turn 23 at the end of this July. I'm starting to feel a bit old haha!


----------



## Bones

I'm turning 23 this August. I think I was just two months shy of 19 when I first joined?

Ugh. I'm getting old.


----------



## B e t h a n y

5678 months


----------



## jiny

i just turned 13 3 days ago


----------



## danceonglitter

I'm currently 25, I feel old :') I was 19 or 20 when I first joined the forum, I think


----------



## Introvert

I'm 20. I'll be turning 21 in a few weeks.


----------



## peachesand

Twenty and going onto twenty one soon. Gosh, I feel old sometimes.


----------



## Rabirin

18 i was 16 when i joined time flies wow

19 in november


----------



## Bowie

I joined a few days after my birthday. I was 14. 16 now and dreading 17.


----------



## Blu Rose

lol finally 16 so my poll vote is inaccurate
joined when i was...
oh my god
i was 12!  i w a s 1 2 ! !


----------



## Blackpink

I'm 17


----------



## Nightmares

I wonder when we're gonna get an updated version haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I turned 17 on the 13th of this month.  I really don't know how I feel about being 1 year away from an adult.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

21 years ripe here!


----------



## xSany

26


----------



## Hero King

Roh said:


> i turned 17 yesterday!!



Happy birthday


----------



## Sion

turned 22 in january


----------



## Shimeki

I turn 21 this august. (The horror!)


----------



## deerprongs

I just turned 19 back in April.


----------



## lars708

Atm I'm 16 and I'm turning 17 in September


----------



## hexmaniac

Wow definitely feeling old seeing so many of these responses lol I'm 35 but that speaks to how appealing Animal Crossing is to a wide audience!


----------



## Seashell

16 years old. 
I feel way younger than that though pff


----------



## Wolfie

21, going to be 22 in November


----------



## Slaapelfje

22!


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Shimeki said:


> I turn 21 this august. (The horror!)




i also turn 21 in august, scary when ur body starts aging at an alarm rate (that ones @ u eye wrinkles)


----------



## Sarafina7

I turned 31 in January.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally turned 25 last december so, yeah i should be in that category now


----------



## Psydye

28


----------



## Pyoopi

I'm 26


----------



## Sin

I'm 20, turning 21 in October this year!!


----------



## spookycipher

17 owo


----------



## kuri_kame

18 until mid august lol


----------



## Polarity

Guess I'm old for these boards, cause I'm 45..lol..though I don't feel like it! I really can't believe I'm in my 40s!


----------



## Balverine

Will be 22 this year u.u


----------



## asuka

20..

and the last time i voted on this poll, i voted "16-18"

i'm over the hill


----------



## visibleghost

asuka said:


> 20..
> 
> and the last time i voted on this poll, i voted "16-18"
> 
> i'm over the hill



lol i voted 13-15 when i voted on this but i'm 17 now :|


----------



## bonucci

I'm 18. Woah, the majority is around my age. This just made me extremely happy and I'm not even sure why. I hope we get to play together sometime! <3


----------



## ivysaurs

I'm currently 23 years old!


----------



## twopercentmilk

I'm finally 16 which is the target demographic (I think?? Lol)


----------



## ikeafanboy

I'm 18 and turning 19 on December 1st


----------



## SockHead

24 24/7 for 299


----------



## BrinaLouWho

17, 18 in December. c:


----------



## elventempest

I too look 16 apparently but am alas 24 and just discovering animal crossing, so...


----------



## allainah

I turned 20 in march


----------



## Marmoset

Turning 25 soon oh goodness I'm part of the 11%


----------



## TinkerDanielle

21 going on 22!


----------



## bioshock

I'm going to turn 18 this summer! I'm used to seeing people a couple years older then me playing this game, it's neat to see so many younger players on here/playing animal crossing.

I've been playing animal crossing since the gamecube game, I love seeing other people who are young get into the games!


----------



## Jesusrey91

Jeeeez.... I'm 26...


----------



## Pyoopi

Jesusrey91 said:


> Jeeeez.... I'm 26...



Yay fellow 26 year old! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ezamoosh

Oh, I'm in the most common group. 17!


----------



## Jesusrey91

Pyoopi said:


> Yay fellow 26 year old! ��



YAS! I don't feel so alone


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Congrats on making me feel old. 
I'ma gonna go home and play some Skyward Sword, now, and cry in my 90's themed bucket of tears.


----------



## Jesusrey91

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Congrats on making me feel old.
> I'ma gonna go home and play some Skyward Sword, now, and cry in my 90's themed bucket of tears.



Unless you were born in 1990, you're in the same boat as us


----------



## Romaki

Will turn 21 very soon!


----------



## Psydye

Where all the other 28-yr. olds at?


----------



## amarie.

32.. just call me granny.


----------



## bella1008

I'm 22


----------



## Verecund

I'm 16, turning 17 later this year!


----------



## mahffin

Just turned 22...


----------



## Weiland

If you're in the same age group as me -- 16-18 -- you should message me and we can be friends! 

I turned 18 in March, btw.


----------



## HappyDolphin

Why is there not an under 13 option? Just asking


----------



## Tee-Tee

17~


----------



## SublimeDonut

Mental age is 7


----------



## visibleghost

lol this thread is a bit outdated now, when i voted on it i was 15 but now im 17


----------



## quark

what if,,,, you're younger than 13 :'0


----------



## lunatepic

I turned 14 back in april, but I still act like a six year old and am not at all prepared for high school rip ;;. I didn't know that there were so many older people that used this forum though! :0


----------



## fruitbroker

i'm the ripe old age of sixteen :')


----------



## cloudmask

i'm 20 but my body seems to think i'm a senior citizen, what with all of my health and chronic pain issues. it's great!


----------



## SpacePrism

24, will be 25 in November.


----------



## IcySetsuna

14. I am very surprised at the majority age group oh my 0-0


----------



## -Lumi-

I am 19 years old! ^^ I just turned 19 at the end of May.


----------



## Buttlet32

cloudmask said:


> i'm 20 but my body seems to think i'm a senior citizen, what with all of my health and chronic pain issues. it's great!



I'm 19. No health issues, but I have the same problem. It's like once you become an adult you're automatically feeling like you're in the body of a 70 year old man/woman.


----------



## 5cm/s

i'm 17 even though i look like i'm 12 (esp in that profile photo what was i thinking)


----------



## superkell

I'm twenty-fun years old!!!
jk, I am 21 though


----------



## Vizionari

I'm about to be 17 tomorrow ^^;


----------



## MarisaMatsu

I'm 18 soon! I'm surprised there are people 50+ on here!


----------



## boring

It may be odd, but I actually really enjoy looking at this - people have a habit of taking ac as a game for little kids! (I'm also in the main quarter of people as I'm almost 15, heh.)
Also... I may be almost 15 (aLMOST) but my chronic health issues would actually suggest otherwise (I'm looking at you, knees that like to give out all the time)


----------



## SensaiGallade

This is so outdated... when I voted on this I was 15 and now I recently turned 17 >_<


----------



## mlccc

I turn 18 in less than 2 months! :')


----------



## honeyaura

Turned 24 in June~


----------



## primandimproper

I'm 27. I feel so old T.T


----------



## Skyma125

Turning 14 in 1 week!


----------



## Kip

I'm the ripe age of 21.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

22. Glad to see peeps around my age on here but still ancient in comparison to others on here lol


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

I'm 25 ;-; I feel like a old lady here.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

I'm 29, but it's not surprising that an Animal Crossing forum is so diverse in age!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

13.... am I the youngest here lol


----------



## glover

14 Turning 15 in oct 19th


----------



## behonourable

oh thank god I haven't changed age brackets since I first voted on this xD

I just turned 30 aka old as heck

kids I am here for you if you need questionable life advice from an old lady


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm 24 now. So I mean still in the same thing I voted, but older I guess.


----------



## Mayor of Uncia

*looks at results*

..... I feel old... OTL


----------



## theGoomy

I'm 21 soon


----------



## pizzapie44

soooooo...no options for 4 year olds??? :/


----------



## FireNinja1

I am 16 years old.


----------



## Danielkang2

I am 15.


----------



## Catto

I am 19


----------



## Kautalya

14


----------



## Shayden

yep! i'm definitely one of the younger members on here. Meh, who cares? Life is fun when i'm 14 (mainly because i'm out of middle school hhh)


----------



## Livvy

Oh man! I'm old. I'm 25!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm 17, it's interesting to see such a wide range/variety of ages on here. ^^


----------



## Shu

16, but the 55 and over group is committed!


----------



## goro

i'm a baby


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Still 13


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

14 now, I know I posted on here about a year ago 
I thought everyone on here would be older, hm, apparently not.


----------



## Psydye

I turn 29 as of today! I feel old..


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I wonder if they should make a new thread. This one is two years old already....


----------



## Chris

~Unicorn~ said:


> I wonder if they should make a new thread. This one is two years old already....



I'll be remaking it in September. The previous thread ran for exactly two years (Sept 27 2013-Sept 27 2015).


----------



## Nightstar

I'm 24. I feel old compared to some of you, oh man.


----------



## Apriiil

Ahhh, just turned 25. No shame.


----------



## glass

im a fully fledged adult already //sigh// i suppose its not all bad though and i can finally have some freedom


----------



## squidpops

I'm 22! Turning 23 in November


----------

